# Polished, Auberd, doserless Mazzer SJ



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

A few pics were asked for in another thread, I started working on this polish a long time ago and then had a very busy year and it just took a back seat. I finished it recently and also finished a printed motor cover.

I had planned to make a PF holder for it as well, but just never got around to it... maybe I still will. I may sell it on however if I decide to purchase something else.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Looks great - the hard work clearly paid off


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Shiny! What sort of polishing was it? Hand or machine?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks fantastic Dylan. what did you use to get that polish?

Did you do the doserless mod yourself?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

The polish was rather a large ball ache. I was originally going to re-paint it but decided to strip it first, I had scraped a lot of the old paint off so the body was wrecked.

Polishing was a combination of bench grinder flap wheels up to 400 grit, then with the bench grinder again polishing wheels with 3 stages.

The body naturally loses its shine as the metal oxidises and you can see patterns in it where the metal has settled during the cast. Shines up quite nicely with some mothers mag or autosol.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Oh and yes I did the doserless mod and fitted the Auber myself.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Good work - looks sweet!


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Looks really good - well done! The trick is to polish the heck out of it, and then put a few coats of clear topcoat over it - then the shine should stay.

I'm certainly impressed that you managed to find the space in an SJ to mount the Auber unit internally - good work. Might be worth sharing any hints'n'tips for others that want to do a similar mod?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

There is plenty of space, I'm not quite sure where the idea that there isn't enough space came from.

My SJ doesn't have the contractor box that I think some have, that might limit your space. In any case, this one was fitted in place of the normal on twist knob.

Thanks for the comments, I had considered a top coat but it has never been enough of a bother to actually go ahead and order some!


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Nice finish and some handy mods...how does the lens hood mod work on top of the tube, do you get enough pressure to blow out the grinds?


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Good idea just removing the switch and using that space - typically in a Royal, for example, you'd have the Auber and the 0/1 switch.

I think you'd be hard pushed to get it in the SJ with the switch as well - and I guess that's your key innovation.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I remember having a look and thinking that it would have fitted at the back where it does on the Major, but I wanted the Auber visible, and to get rid of the defunct switch. My memory could be off but it seemed like the was ample space in there tbh.

@GCGlasgow yea it works fine for me. The tape you see at the bottom is over an elastic band so the tube is a tight fit in the throat, so there is no escaping air and it works just as well as it does directly on the throat.


----------



## monkey66 (Aug 8, 2014)

Love the polished finish.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

This has thrown me into a quandary. Was going to paint the Major matt black to match the tamper/feldgrind/milk jug/75e (and the one-day-in-the-future black powder coated Giotto). But the shiny finish looks awesome.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Jon it'll save you getting the Rocket powder coated - that's the way to look at it!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

You might be able to get away with a lot of paint stripper (it's weak these days, and there are a lot of coats on the Mazzer) and then only final stage polishing. But if not then it's a lot of work, and tiring holding the grinder up against the polishing mops. Although you would be able to take the Majors motor out making it a lot easier.


----------



## Brewer in training (Feb 7, 2015)

Nice job sir......I do not envy you the thankless task of removing the fingerprints.........

(I reccomend a glass microfibre cloth from b&q)


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Dylan said:


> You might be able to get away with a lot of paint stripper (it's weak these days, and there are a lot of coats on the Mazzer) and then only final stage polishing. But if not then it's a lot of work, and tiring holding the grinder up against the polishing mops. Although you would be able to take the Majors motor out making it a lot easier.


I think the Majors have to be baked out too.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

jonc said:


> I think the Majors have to be baked out too.


Majors do have to be baked out. Royals can have the motors taken out.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Ah, in that case it will be a pain, but should you want to do it let me know and I'll point you toward the right polishing mops and compounds.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Dylan said:


> Ah, in that case it will be a pain, but should you want to do it let me know and I'll point you toward the right polishing mops and compounds.


Many thanks. Very kind!


----------

